# Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 2



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Orchestra: Scottish National Orchestra 
Conductor: Neeme Järvi


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

This attractively unpretentious, folksy yet catchy, engaging, quite urbane a la Glazunov of the work I would rate as very good to excellent. I cannot think of a single note that needs to be tinkered with.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent!

I like his first symphony a little more, but both are superb! It is a pity he died so young and so tragically.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I likely listen to Tchaikovsky's First Symphony more often than any of his other,_ greater_, symphonies -- just because I like it a lot. The same for the two Kalinnikov symphonies. There are many more profound works, even limiting to those of "Russian composers", but the Kalinnikov's remain steady fare in my listening habits, just because I like them a lot. I, like haziz above, prefer the First to the Second, but not by that much more. I have several copies of each symphony in my collection, on both CD and vinyl, and each is a gem. The Kalinnikov symphonies are well worth knowing, and enjoying, so get to it those few of you out there who have yet to experience these fine pleasures.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not a fan of either Kalinnikov symphony, so it's "Not so" for me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love both the Kalinnikov symphonies. They don't overstay their welcome, are tuneful, beautifully harmonized and gorgeously orchestrated. They are very positive, even cheerful works. Given the dire living conditions of the composer it's amazing that he turned out two symphonies that are not in the least troubled by darkness. I've had the great pleasure of playing 1st bassoon in each. Excellent music and a great way to introduce new listeners to classical music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

haziz said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I like his first symphony a little more, but both are superb! It is a pity he died so young and so tragically.


He died when he was 35, like Mozart. Beethoven also suffered of health problems. Is there a curse on classical music composers?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

HansZimmer said:


> He died when he was 35, like Mozart. Beethoven also suffered of health problems. Is there a curse on classical music composers?



He died of tuberculosis and in poverty. A fairly melodramatic way to go, but sadly not uncommon in the 19th century. One always wonders what other great music he could have composed had he lived longer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For me als very good, I have the Kees Bakels disc ( my favourite ) and . Neeme Järvi


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted Very Good. No.1 would get an Excellent from me but no.2 is worth anyone's while also.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

For me, Kalinnikov's First Symphony is THE quintessential "Russian" symphony. Tchaikovsky's symphonies are somewhat better pieces of music and orchestration, but Kalinnikov's First is immediately identifiable, even by someone who has never heard it before, as "Russian". It's quite beautiful, although at times he does seem to beat the main themes to death. The Second Symphony, while good, is just not as catchy and memorable to my ear (or both ears, for that matter). In that sense, this parallels my experience with Edward Elgar - his First Symphony can often bring me close to tears, but the Second is rather dull and unfocused. That said the Payne completion/ re-creation (?) of Elgar's Third Symphony sounds quite good - shame the composer never got to finish it.


----------

